# Cast iron cut down stream of main clean out?



## chaseplumbing (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been coming across alot of very frustrating situations of the old cast iron clean out Wye being under the footing when I am replacing the old piping. Sawzall and angle grinder wont fit in the space. Being that I have to do my tie in close enough that the excavators can find it when they replace the service I need to be down stream of the wye. Only thing I have found to work (yet very slowly) is a pencil grinder with a zip disc on it. Anyone have any other ideas? And please dont tell me a snap cutter since I dont feel like digging a 4x4 hole to fit it in the trench.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

best bet right now is an intro...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have been coming across alot of very frustrating situations of the old cast iron clean out Wye being under the footing when I am replacing the old piping. Sawzall and angle grinder wont fit in the space. Being that I have to do my tie in close enough that the excavators can find it when they replace the service I need to be down stream of the wye. Only thing I have found to work (yet very slowly) is a pencil grinder with a zip disc on it. Anyone have any other ideas? And please dont tell me a snap cutter since I dont feel like digging a 4x4 hole to fit it in the trench.


 You're not digging deep enough to get the intro......


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

what they ^^^^^^ said.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chaseplumbing said:


> ....I dont feel like digging a 4x4 hole to fit it in the trench.


Usually getting what you need has precious little to do with what you feel like doing.

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Lasers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Dynomite

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Dynamite... Brought to you by the letter "O"... :laughing:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I would use snap cutters.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually karate chop cast iron.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Karate man bleed on the inside.....


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Cast cutting*

And there I am today in a dirt trench inside a house after jack hammering through a Footing on my back chiseling away with my hammer drill at the concrete up top on the cast main , was installed in , so I can get my ratchet snap cutters around it to cut in a wye tomorrow. 

A. U either get the apprentice in there to do it or 

B. consider dry walling as a career change


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I just smash it and put ferncos and little pieces of pipe around it till the ferncos cover all the holes in pipe.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> I just smash it and put ferncos and little pieces of pipe around it till the ferncos cover all the holes in pipe.


Thanks . I am ordering an extra 2 ferncos tomorrow. Man I love this site. Learn new sh$t everyday .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Thanks . I am ordering an extra 2 ferncos tomorrow. Man I love this site. Learn new sh$t everyday .


 Oh pleaszzzeee... don't be teaching jnohs here...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Oh pleaszzzeee... don't be teaching jnohs here...


What the f$&k is jnoh?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> What the f$&k is jnoh?


 Someone here will direct you to his site...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I usually karate chop cast iron.


:thumbup:

Greatness..........


----------



## chaseplumbing (Sep 12, 2012)

After reading these replies I can assure you an intro wont be necessary. I wont be making anymore posts.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

chaseplumbing said:


> After reading these replies I can assure you an intro wont be necessary. I wont be making anymore posts.


Oh come on Nancy, everyone is just having a little fun. It is easy to miss the intro section, make a little intro and learn a little. Maybe even get a sense of humor.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

:tt2::tt2::tt2:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have been coming across alot of very frustrating situations of the old cast iron clean out Wye being under the footing when I am replacing the old piping. Sawzall and angle grinder wont fit in the space. Being that I have to do my tie in close enough that the excavators can find it when they replace the service I need to be down stream of the wye. Only thing I have found to work (yet very slowly) is a pencil grinder with a zip disc on it. Anyone have any other ideas? And please dont tell me a snap cutter since I dont feel like digging a 4x4 hole to fit it in the trench.


I am still trying to figure out why you need a 4x4 hole to snap cast. My ratchet cutters don't hardly take up any room.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

chaseplumbing said:


> After reading these replies I can assure you an intro wont be necessary. I wont be making anymore posts.


Post an intro and we stop poking fun:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Post an intro and we stop poking fun:thumbup:


 At least u didn't get ur neck chopped off like the other guy did..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Adamche said:


> Post an intro and we stop poking fun:thumbup:


If not i'll get him with my friend below:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

chaseplumbing, life would be 100% easier if you post a intro. Please read:yes:http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

it sounds like a box of Kleenex is in order here.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

boatcaptplumber said:


> it sounds like a box of Kleenex is in order here.


I was thinking tampons and midol...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I was thinking tampons and midol...



They still make Midol? I had a buddy back in college that swore Midol was the hangover cure. He used to take them all the time. 

I ran into her the other day.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> They still make Midol? I had a buddy back in college that swore Midol was the hangover cure. He used to take them all the time.
> 
> I ran into her the other day.


Lmao lmao lmao

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## chaseplumbing (Sep 12, 2012)

I have far better things to do with my time then introducing myself to a bunch of people on the internet. Figured I would ask a question. Instead of an answer I get a bunch of telephone tough guys. I forgot why I dont join forums. Seems the internet brings out the ****.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have far better things to do with my time then introducing myself to a bunch of people on the internet. Figured I would ask a question. Instead of an answer I get a bunch of telephone tough guys. I forgot why I dont join forums. Seems the internet brings out the ****.


 Bye bye... take a tissue with ya... you won't be missed...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have far better things to do with my time then introducing myself to a bunch of people on the internet. Figured I would ask a question. Instead of an answer I get a bunch of telephone tough guys. I forgot why I dont join forums. Seems the internet brings out the ****.


Forgive us for not jumping all over each other to answer your question. Believe it or not, we generally only care to answer questions to contributing members. If all we are asking you to do is post an introduction, perhaps you should have just done it. Instead, you decided to make a federal case out of it. You might have had far better things to do with your time than post an introduction, rest assured, we feel the same way about helping you out...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have far better things to do with my time then introducing myself to a bunch of people on the internet. Figured I would ask a question. Instead of an answer I get a bunch of telephone tough guys. I forgot why I dont join forums. Seems the internet brings out the ****.


I am glad you are going. You are disrespectful to say the least.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chaseplumbing said:


> I have far better things to do with my time....


Well hooray for your side.

Good bye.


----------

